# mp3 transfers



## germanlady (Jun 13, 2006)

hi all..this is my first time here and i hope im in the right place..anyways,i have downloaded alot of music onto my mp3 player,but im not quiet sure how to transfer some back to my pc(i would like to make back up cd's,because the player was giving to me)..can anyone please help me and explain in simple english how to do it..thanks....also...i have alot of problems with my window media player..this is the third time already where it quit to burn cds for me..i was told to install another driver and i did so but it didnt work this time..i have messed up alot of cds that way because it looks like it burns,but when i play it there is nothing on it but yet the cd is full...any ideas what i can do?PLEASE HELP


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF!
The MP3 player should appear in my computer as a removable disk drive. Go into the disk drive and just copy all the files to your hard disk, like your my music folder. Then to burn the CD, select the files you want to burn, and look at the right where the common tasks are, and click copy to audio CD.
If you have any more questions feel free to ask!


----------



## germanlady (Jun 13, 2006)

thank you matt...i did what you said and i got all my music back on my pc..thanks alot,you were a great help..my wmp still wont burn my cd's though,even though it looks like its burning there is still nothing on the cd...i am using all my cd's up and wont be able to use them for anything...any help what to do? i replaced the driver but this time it didnt work/.please help if you can...thank you


----------



## pchelpdude1985 (Jan 2, 2007)

ok now the problem with ur windows media player. ok first things first. cheack to make sure your music files that u are trying to burn are not mp3 files. to do this right click on one of the songs then left click properties. a screen will then pop up and in there about the second or third line down it will say wat type of file it is. if u are burning the songs to use on a cd player then they wont work but if u are burnin to use onto a dvd/mp3 cd player then they should work. but if u were burnin them onto a cd player then u cant use windows media player to burn the cd's for you. may i suggest you download nero burning rom. that way you can burn the music you want to a cd then it will play if it dosnt then i think there is sumthing wrong with your cd burner. you can download the latest version of nero at http://www.nero.com/nero7/eng/nero7-demo.php im hope this was of sum help to you let me know how it went. 
pchelpdude1985


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

pcdude is right, not many Cd players are licensed to play windows media (WMA) files. Also, make sure the CD player you're going to use will play mp3. It will say so on the case.

One other thing to try - and this will sound silly - is use another brand of blank CD. For some reason some drives like one brand more than others.


----------

